# Harmonic Balancer



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Read somewhere that the balancer on the LS2 can go faulty kind of early. My 05 doesn't have 20K miles on it yet and i hear a tapping coming from the balancer after I get on the gas hard. Better to replace or is it better to deal with it? It only does it sometimes.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

well you have a few choices you can leave it and save up some money for all the extra damage that will or may occur when it lets loose I.E. broken --crank snout, radiator, hood, rim, tire, or even wreck you car or worse yet hit an innocent bystander with it or some elses car. I had a balancer come off on my 88 GT stang and the back tire ran it over and almost flipped the car sideways. Lucily the balancer hit the hood slowing it down a little. Your car your choice-----Danfigg


----------

